# Any info on Abu Dhabi???



## lisotie (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello everyone...
This is my first post and I really need your help!!

I have been offered a position with a big architectural firm in Abu Dhabi and I have been trying to get more information on the city, the accomodation costs, living costs and cultural issues....
On Dubai there is alot of info, and I have read quite a few of the threads on the website, but there seems to be very little about Abu Dhabi.

I have heard that Abu Dhabi is worse than Dubai, when it comes to the customs....is this true? What are the differences? For example...
1. co-habiting? In Dubai I read that it is a common practice as long as you keep it quiet...I take it that in Abu Dhabi it is a definate no-no? 
2. Alcohol consumption/availability in Abu Dhabi? 
3. Clothing criterias for women?
4. Living expenses...are they higher or the same as Dubai...concerning travelling, utilities...?

I did not apply for this position, the company headhunted me, so I am a bit in the dark as to whether it would be a good move or not...

It is a very lucrative offer including a very decent housing allowance. I see it as a chance of a lifetime...but I would also like to enjoy the city in which I chose to live...

If anyone can lead me to a website or some helpful information, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the board.
I will try and answer the questions, the best I can.

1.Co-habiting is ILLEGAL in all of the Emirates. Yes, some do it - but be aware there are consequences if caught, and Abu Dhabi, I believe isnt as liberal as Dubai. ( I have visited a few times, not lived there)

2.Again, you must have a license to consume alcohol at home and to purchase it.Not sure where it is available.

3.I would personally dress by wearing longer skirts (at least to the knee) and have no cleavage and bare shoulders.
Of course, not all women dress that way, but Abu Dhabi is more conservative than Dubai.

4 I believe living costs are very similar. Housing is also expensive in AD, and I believe there is less to choose from there at the moment.

I think there are probably more western expats in Dubai, hence why (unfortunately) it is more liberal. Though, the police are cracking down on anti social behaviour here (and all emirates)

I personally believe you can enjoy life here in the emirates.
Perhaps some others may come on later with their views.
Hope this helps a little


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You may wish to invest in a copy of Abu Dhabi Explorer. I purchased the Dubai version of the book and found it to be highly informative and it clarified a few of the queries that I had. It would certainly address most, if not all, of the queries mentioned in your post as well as any others that would no doubt come up as you find more information about Abu Dhabi. They make reference to quite a few websites which provide even more information. 

However, I have to admit that this forum has been the best source of information that I came across. It certainly helps to have the opinion of people already experiencing the Dubai/ Abu Dhabi lifestyle!

Congratulations on getting the job.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I have spent many weekends in Abu Dhabi and can honestly say I prefer it to Dubai!!

It's a slower pace of life, the roads are easy to navigate, although parking around the residential area's of the Corniche can be an absolute nightmare, great shopping malls, clean and tidy streets and the clothing worn by women is just the same as in Dubai. I've been wondering past nightclubs where women are dressed skimply rather than covered up.

Abu Dhabi isn't as conservative as people think. I'd move there like a shot if I could!

Good luck!


----------



## sreeharin (Jun 2, 2008)

Housing expenses are similar to Dubai but there is a huge shortage for Flats in recent times. Trafffic congestion is less compared to Dubai. Alcohol is available in selected outlets for permit holders and there are plenty of bars and night clubs.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> I have been offered a position with a big architectural firm in Abu Dhabi and I have been trying to get more information on the city, the accomodation costs, living costs and cultural issues....
> On Dubai there is alot of info, and I have read quite a few of the threads on the website, but there seems to be very little about Abu Dhabi.
> 
> I have heard that Abu Dhabi is worse than Dubai, when it comes to the customs....is this true?


What exactly does "worse" mean in this context? Abu Dhabi is more "Arab" than Dubai. The whole country is made up on large expat populations from around the world. Dubai tends to attract more expats from the subcontinent while Abu Dhabi attracts more Arab-speakers. Abu Dhabi is a bit more conservative than Dubai, but not by much. My personal opinion is that western expats in Dubai tend to push the envelope when it comes to attire. Is Abu Dhabi worse? I've spent 2 years in Dubai, 1 in Sharjah, and we are now returning to the UAE to live in ABu Dhabi-by choice. I personally prefer it Dubai.



> What are the differences? For example...
> 1. co-habiting? In Dubai I read that it is a common practice as long as you keep it quiet...I take it that in Abu Dhabi it is a definate no-no?


As mentioned above, co-habiting is not ok anywhere in the UAE. People do it, some have absolutely no issues...it's still against the law. Proceed w/ caution regardless of where you live.



> 2. Alcohol consumption/availability in Abu Dhabi?


Available just as it is in Dubai.



> 3. Clothing criterias for women?


For work choose non-form fittiing tops and bottoms. Nothing low-cut, no back showing when you lift your arms up, and sleeves to at least mid-arm. Short sleeves and cropped trousers are fine for everyday wear, but save your sleeveless tops and shots for the beach. I've recently heard that Dubai is instituting stricter laws for beach attire. So much for that myth about Dubai being more liberal...



> 4. Living expenses...are they higher or the same as Dubai...concerning travelling, utilities...?


Same. The only difference is that Abu Dhabi housing is in short supply, so it's pushing the cost of places through the roof.



> It is a very lucrative offer including a very decent housing allowance. I see it as a chance of a lifetime...but I would also like to enjoy the city in which I chose to live...


It's hard to comment on what's lucractive. I will be given over $35,000 USD for accommodation this year, and it's barely enough to find a 1 bedroom in Abu Dhabi. As for enjoying the city in which you live, keep in mind that this is a foreign country. If traditional customs are going to bother you, perhaps this is not the place.


----------



## lisotie (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks to all for all the info...it has really helped.... I have had all the interviews and we have now started the negotiations....from all of this, I have found the people extremely friendly and helpful!! It is true what cairogal has said...there are alot more arab-speakers in AD. On some occasions there has been a communication problem, but nothing serious...

I think my original post was very naive...as I had no idea or information about AD, but after doing research and becoming more familiar with the customs and the way of living I am a bit more at ease. It is a huge move, especially if you are doing it alone...

I am surprised to find that various people have the same comment about AD...that they prefer it to Dubai. I fully understand that there are laws and you are the outsider, so you have to respect and abide by them. 

1. Cairogal..I am worried about you saying that on a $35k USD, you are struggling to find accomodation...I have browsed websites, and found 1bed apartments for 85 to 100 dhs a year located close to the company offices. Are you telling me, that the picture they are painting on the websites are not reality...?? Obviously there are different areas...some more expensive than others...which would be something that I will look into when I get there...but off the bat...as there is a shortage...

2. Regarding the co-habiting (ONCE AGAIN!!!!! - SORRY GUYS!!!!) my boyfriend is a european national, works and lives in Europe...he asked the question...would he have to book into a hotel, if he came and visited for a weekend (2 - 4 days)?? He is not planning on moving to the UAE or looking for work here, as he is happily employed...what are the "rules" regarding that? 

3. Same for family and friends (male and female) 

Thanks once again for everybody's input...it has really helped!!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> I have browsed websites, and found 1bed apartments for 85 to 100 dhs a year located close to the company offices. Are you telling me, that the picture they are painting on the websites are not reality...??


Yes, that's correct. Properties turn so quickly that they are either not available or they never were. You'll have to count on paying the agent a commission out of your living allowance, too. Great time to be an agent in abu dhabi...


----------



## Brooklandser (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello to you all,

This is also my first post on the board, and I am in a similar situation to Lisotie in that I have been offered what I believe to be a good package. However I also have lots of concerns about the housing element. There are a couple of articles in particular from the Telegraph about Living in Abu Dhabi and The National Newspaper in the UAE that reports the situation as quite bleak.

From what I've read, prices have escalated, one quote being that villas are are 400,000 AED and 1 bed apartments are 290,000 AED! I guess it is going to differ as per area, however when you have a housing contribution of 150,000 AED it starts to ring alarm bells! I certainly wouldn't want to be spending half or more of my basic to make up the rest of the rent. There are also other stories of people struggling to find anywhere half decent to live.

I agree with you Lisotie that it is a confusing picture, because I also see apartments for 100 - 120,000 AED also. But as Cairogal says if what is happening does not reflect the rents on the websites, then it is cause for concern. 

I also wondered about the co-habiting, but also in relation to friends and family, for example does this basically mean that I cannot host female friends should they wish to visit from the UK (I guess technically this would be the case), and for example my sister and her boyfriend if they decide to visit (I think she has got her heart set on a cut-price holiday there already!). 

The quote from The National Article is this:

_The rents in Abu Dhabi are very high,” wrote one woman on a British forum last week. “Also, there is very little available. We have a friend staying with us until he can find a place to live. He started work about two months ago. He can’t find anything within his budget of Dh190,000 [US$51,700].”

She strongly advised anyone considering moving to Abu Dhabi to “secure accommodation before moving out here. You will not be able to find a place to live. It is at a crisis point.”_

If anyone who is living there has some more info on the situation as it is now then it would be really useful!! Many thanks in advance for replies!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Friends of mine own properties that are being built in Abu Dhabi. 120,000 is, according to that friend, a reasonable range for a 1 bedroom (I was hoping to get 2). Securing accommodation before moving out isn't really an option unless your employer does it for you. Living on the island itself is where the most expensive properties lie. Those ads that promise a one bedroom for 100,000...when you call that property "just went".


----------



## southerncross (Jul 22, 2008)

lisotie said:


> Hello everyone...
> This is my first post and I really need your help!!
> 
> I have been offered a position with a big architectural firm in Abu Dhabi and I have been trying to get more information on the city, the accomodation costs, living costs and cultural issues....
> ...


Hi, This is my first quote as well even though I have been in the UAE nearly two years. The first year I lived in Abu Dhabi and now in Dubai. Abu Dhabi was wonderful, very friendly and easier to get around then Dubai, due to it being somewhat smaller. 

1. Co-habitating is not acceptable in this country and yes I guess you could do it and get away with it but I always think of worse case senario and wonder is is worth it if something goes wrong and have to face the consequences of breaking this law.
2. Alcohol consumption is readily available in Abu Dhabi and the buying of alcohol often happens without appropriate checks on having a license. If you have a license though you are covered and all is okay. Driving under the influence is not okay and has a zero tolerance for alcohol, which is again easy to get away with until you have an accident or something.
3. Western clothing is very acceptable, the advice is to wear below the knee and elbow at least until you can guage what is acceptable and different areas seem to impose different standards, this will become evident to you by the stares or frowns metred out. This really is not an issue though.
4. I am not sure about the difference on utilities as the companies my husband worked for paid all that stuff, but i would imagine that they are roughly the same. Abu Dhabi I think can be more expensive with rent and may have less available so make sure you are well covered in this area. Having to fork out an extra Dhs 40,000 to top up the rent to meet with standards can start to feel like an imposed tax.

Enjoying a city really depends on what you want to make of it. We mixed with many races and find a lot of things to love about both Abu Dhabi and Dubai. We came initially with the thought of three years but we love it so much we think we are going to stay longer, much longer. It is up to you to turn your experience here into a good one. 

Best of luck with your decision.

Southerncorss


----------

